

Quick bucks and domain hacks - abrahaj
http://xpo6.com/quick-bucks-and-domain-hacks/

======
_mikedugan
Very few people on the internet that I dislike less than a domain
squatter....also, do people really have nothing better to do with their time?

~~~
abrahaj
Registering dropped domains is not domain squatting. Hold a minute before
insulting someone.

------
bhhaskin
So your a domain squatter.....

